# Bacterial Vaginosis 20 weeks pregnant!



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi there,
again thanks so much for your advice in advance the heading says it all really.
I have been diagnosed with BV and been put on Metrinidazol to cure it however my consult was quite scary in saying it can start premature labour I am obviously petrified of this...have you got any reassurance how often this happens? I am absolutely beside myself with worry now.
Thanks in advance
Elaine Xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

if it isn't treated it can be a problem but yours is so try not to worry

Take care x


----------

